# Free ou numéricable?



## Lord William (14 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Etant en train de déménager, je suis en pleine reflexion sur le choix de mon FAI.

J'étais auparavant chez Wanadoo, mais ne souhaite pas y retourner, en raison du prix plus élevé que les autres fournisseurs, mais aussi et surtout de la qualité de leurs services (déconnections fréquentes, bande passante variable du tout au rien).

Etant donné que j'emménage dans une zone bien mieux couverte par les différents fournisseurs, je fais le tour des offres.

Actuellement j'hésite entre deux offres :

- Free Dégroupage total, avec Freebox HD, débit théorique jusqu'à 22 Mb environ (selon degrouptest), ligne téléphonique et télévision. Beaucoup d'avantages, surtout au vu de leur nouvelle Freebox >> 30 euros par mois

- ou bien Numéricable, 30 Mb / 1 Mb, sans téléphone et sans télévision (éventuellement je prendrai le téléphone plus tard si besoin est - et s'il est possible de le prendre plus tard) En revanche je ne connais pas leur modem, qui est visiblement filaire (USB ou ethernet ?), et ils offrent moins de services annexes >> 20 euros par mois (ou 30 avec le téléphone fixe).

Le problème de l'adsl est que l'immeuble est assez ancien, et que d'après les pages blanches il n'y a qu'un seul (oui lol c'est étonnant mais bon) abonné (sur 4 logements), donc je suppose que les lignes téléphoniques ne sont pas top niveau qualité (dans mon logement il y a une ligne inactive, depuis plus de 4 ans d'après l'ancien locataire), et je n'ai pas envie de recevoir une connexion misérable si je prend du 20 Mb (la vitesse est assez importante pour moi, étant donné que je travaille beaucoup par internet et que j'envois souvent de lourds dossiers par mail ou par serveur ftp, de même je reçois d'énormes fichiers et j'aurais aimé que ce soit le plus rapide possible, sachant qu'auparavant je laissait souvent les transferts en cours la nuit pour les retrouver le matin, ce qui n'était pas terrible terrible).

Donc le cable me paraissait (outre le fait d'avoir 10 Mb de plus) plus fiable et plus rapide

Ceci dit je ne connais pas du tout Numéricable, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils valent vraiment, si leur équipement est compatible Mac, si le modem est en ethernet (parce que l'USB bof bof) et si je peux par exemple le connecter à une borne Airport.
De plus fournissent-ils une adresse ip fixe? (pratique dans certains cas)
Leur service client est-il performant et connaît-il l'environnement Mac (visiblement à ce que j'ai lu ça n'a pas trop l'air d'être le cas) ?

Et en résumé, que me conseilleriez-vous?
Free ou Numéricable?

Merci à tous pour vos futures réponses  

PS : le téléphone et la télé ne sont pas un critère de choix, j'ai avant tout besoin d'une connexion performante et fiable

PS 2 : y aurait-il quelqu'un de Lyon (secteur Cordeliers) pour me dire ce qu'il en est de la qualité ici ?

PS 3 : désolé pour la longueur du message, je viens de réaliser en prévisualisant lol


----------



## mistertitan (15 Octobre 2006)

alors moi je peux te donner mon experience d'un an chez numericable. que j'ai quit&#233; a l'&#233;poque pour le prix puisqu'ils n'avaient pas le tel.
Le modem est bien ethernet , ya pas de pb. de toute facon, aucun pb pour mac. facile a installer, connexion tr&#232;s tr&#232;s stable (ca n'a rien a voir avec une connexion ADSL) tu tires quasiment toujours plein pot.

maintenant, il est vrai que free te donnera surement plus de services. mais si ca amrche chez free, tr&#232;s bien, sinon, totale gal&#232;re. Num&#233;ricable est tr&#232;s fiable, mais plus cher. Maintenant, c'est a toi de voir. je pense que tu pourras bien sur ajouter l'option t&#233;l&#233;phone a post&#233;riori


----------



## miaou (15 Octobre 2006)

pour d'adsl il faut surtout connaître ta situation géographique , si tu es loin du NRA 
tu peux voir ça là , avec le n° de ton voisin ( les autres sont peux être sur la liste rouge )

http://www.marseilleadsl.com/test-ligne.php
ou
http://www.degrouptest.com/

de toute façon t'aura jamais le débit annoncés , ça ce sont les débits max. théoriques ) 
t'a cas voir le courbes de Grenouille 
http://www.grenouille.com/
et  les messages  dans les forums  
pour le moment c'est  plus rapide chez NC
surtout si tu est loin du NRA
dans l'avenir ???   surtout à Lyon t'aurait sûrement la fibre optique avec Free ,mais dans combien de temps ? NC ? c'est prévu aussi normalement mais........???

avec le mac pas de problème pour le modem NC par ethernet. mais la galère en wifi ( en outre modem payant )
avec Free aucun problème (ethernet ou wifi )  et plus de services

pour SAV et  la hot ligne , que ce soit sur PC ou MAC , avec numéricable : lamentable à tout point de vue 
avec Free c'est somme toute pas mal, excepté le prix  ils ont fait beaucoup d'effort (temps d'attente réduit et correspondant assez compétents )
cela dit c'est très difficile de donner un conseil. que ce soit l'un ou l'autre , selon de cas. il y a des content et mécontents . a Marseille beaucoup de problèmes avec NC et internet  à Lyon  je ne sait pas


----------



## mistertitan (15 Octobre 2006)

oui moi, NC, c'est en banlieue parisienne

Par contre, je suis pas d'accord qd tu dis que le wifi est galere avec NC. c'est tr&#232;s facile. meme si'il fait bien une borne wifi type airport. j'avais un linksys WRT54G moi.


----------



## Lord William (15 Octobre 2006)

Merci our vos réponses  

J'avais testé Degrouptest avec le numéro du voisin d'en dessous, il me donnait 22 Mb :
Caractéristiques générales de la ligne :
Code Commutateur Local :	 GAI69 [Fiche détaillée]
Nom Commutateur Local :	 GAILLETON
Longueur de ligne :	 1461 mètres [+]
Affaiblissement :	 18.55 dB
[Estimation] Débit descendant ADSL :	 7979 kbps (997 ko/s)
[Estimation] Débit descendant ADSL 2+ :	 22173 kbps (2772 ko/s)

Le problème étant que les lignes de l'immeuble sont très vieilles, et personne n'y est connecté à l'adsl visiblement, les lignes n'ont pas été utilisées depuis plusieurs années
 or j'ai des amis qui avaient eu nombre de problèmes à cause de l'ancienneté des lignes (pas dans le même quartier mais bon), qui avaient d'ailleurs fait refaire leur ligne mais sans succès car ça venait de l'installation de l'immeuble je n'ai pas envie que ça m'arrive

Pour le moment je suis assez attiré par Numéricable, notamment par leur débit
La hotline n'est visiblement pas le point fort des FAI, pour ce qui est de Free j'ai lu de nombreuses mauvaises expériences aussi
Sinon un petit truc qui me vient à l'esprit, ont-ils un moyen de tester le débit réel que je pourrais avoir à partir de la ligne inactive? (c'est à dire sans l'activer, mais de tester le cablage ou je ne sais pas quoi)


----------



## mistertitan (15 Octobre 2006)

prend le numero de ton voisin et teste avec celui ci


----------



## Lord William (15 Octobre 2006)

mistertitan a dit:


> prend le numero de ton voisin et teste avec celui ci



c'est ce que j'ai fait, cf post précédent


----------



## mistertitan (15 Octobre 2006)

eh bien normalement, tu devrais obtenir le meme d&#233;bit, vu que vous etes raccord&#233; au meme endroit


----------



## Lord William (15 Octobre 2006)

mistertitan a dit:


> eh bien normalement, tu devrais obtenir le meme débit, vu que vous etes raccordé au meme endroit



oui, ça je le sais, mais ce n'est que du débit théorique il n'est pas raccordé à internet, et visiblement personne ne l'est sur les 3 autres logements
ce qui m'inquiète c'est l'état des lignes internes à l'immeuble
ce que j'aimerais connaitre c'est le débit réel que je peux avoir


----------



## videosnews (16 Octobre 2006)

Si tu n'es pas certain de te ligne téléphonique (interne), et, que tu souhaites avoir une tranquillité je te conseil *orange*. si tu rencontres des problèmes de ligne ton interlocuteur *orange* (France Télécom) pourra de répondre. Sinon tu n'as pas fini en cas de problèmes avec les allers retour entre ton *FAI* et France-télécom. 

conseil conseil


----------



## mistertitan (16 Octobre 2006)

ah ben dans ce cas, moi je t'aurais conseill&#233; plutot num&#233;ricable. Bon, de toute facon, c'est toi qui vois


----------



## Lord William (16 Octobre 2006)

Orange c'est même pas la peine :
1) Ils sont chers
2) La qualité n'est pas toujours au rendez-vous
3) Je les ai supporté 2 ans en adsl ça m'a suffit
4) Ils proposent pas des masses de services (ou alors payant)
5) Je ne changerai pas d'avis à moins qu'ils me proposent une connexion supérieure à un prix moindre (ce qu'ils devraient être en mesure de fournir étant donné qu'ils contrôlent tout le réseau français ou pas loin).

Donc voilà  

@ mistertitan : pour le moment je pars sur Numéricable, mais je me laisse une semaine environ avant de me décider, je continue les comparatifs et suis ouverts aux avis de tous


----------



## Roger Antoine (18 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour .

J'étais sur WANADO ( Cable sur TOURS ) depuis 1999, sans demander mon avis on m'à transféré sur MODULONET, la aussi sans avoir rien demandé on m'à fait passer sur NUMERICABLE .

J'ai déja posté sur le sujet ( Pas content de NUMERICABLE ) en effet il ne se passe pas de Mois sans que je ne rencontre un Probl... de Débit .

La HL ..TUNISIENNE certse sympa fait ce qu'elle peut à 44 Cts d' bien sur, les Mails ils ne les lisent même pas,  quant aux lettres recommandées ils nont pas la courtoisie d'y répondre .

Se rendre à l'Agence c'est faire la QUEUE pendant 1 H. et à la limite se faire culpabiliser avec des inepties .

Depuis environ 15 Jours je n'avais que du 200 KBPS au lieu du 1 M°, 4 souscrit, et seulement aujourd'hui apres avoir adhéré au 30 M° j'obtiens enfin du 1 M° d'apres le testeur Maison < free Test de débit >

Tirez les conclusions .   

Mais les autres valent ils mieux ...?:affraid: 

Cordiaalement .

R.A


----------



## soad78 (18 Octobre 2006)

Pour Mac, les seuls fournisseurs d'accés qu'ils y a sont : Free, Neuf Telecom, Wanadoo et Télé2 (je suis chez eux et tout ce passe très bien je suis en 25M/m et j'ai que internet chez eux).


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Octobre 2006)

Tous les fournisseurs sont compatibles mac  Il suffit d'avoir un modem ethernet


----------



## soad78 (18 Octobre 2006)

Pourquoi dans un Svm Mac, j'ai vu il a y quelques mois que un comparatif des ses quatres fai ??


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Octobre 2006)

Peut etre parce qu'ils n'ont pas test&#233; les autres


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Octobre 2006)

J'ai pas lu les posts, mais juste un truc :


*PAS NUM&#201;RICABLE*

On a &#233;t&#233; pendant 1 an et demi chez eux, &#231;a n'a &#233;t&#233; que la merde... impossible de se connecter, ou alors quand &#231;a marche, c'est lent..... (on est en ville sur Marseille en plus).

depuis 6 moi on est passer chez Free et on a aucun probl&#232;me, les tarifs t&#233;l&#233;phoniques sont tr&#232;s avantageux et on a vachement gagn&#233; en d&#233;bit. le seul point n&#233;gatif, c'est que comme on ne passe plus du tout par france t&#233;l&#233;com, le son du t&#233;l&#233;phone est un peu plus mauvais, mais la diff&#233;rence c'est pas &#233;norme et il faut faire attention &#224; &#231;a pour s'en rendre compte.


Donc je vote Free. 


P.S.: je pr&#233;cise que chez moi on est en TotalFreeBox 10Mbps (avec t&#233;l&#233; et t&#233;l&#233;phone) donc &#231;a ne peut qu'&#234;tre mieux chez toi (22Mbps)


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Octobre 2006)

J'ai free egalement, et quand &#231;a marche c'est Top, mais quand &#231;a merde, tu n'as plus qu'a bruler un cierge...


----------



## mistertitan (18 Octobre 2006)

je suis &#233;tonn&#233; du m&#233;contentement de num&#233;ricable. donc je me garderais de le conseiller meme si c'est le fournisseur d'acc&#232;s dont j'etais le plus content. Mais au dela de ca, y a t'il des contents comme moi de numericable. parce que finalement, il y a peu de gens qui sont chez eux, donc moins d'intervenants et comme ce sont les gens qui ralent qui se manifestent le plus souvent, est ce si m&#233;diocre que ca? Parce que de toute facon, ce n'est pas toujours le cas. Moi, c'&#233;tais g&#233;nial, a l'&#233;poque juste un peu trop cher. Ce n'est plus vraiment le cas.


----------



## Roger Antoine (24 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour .:love: 

J'habite TOURS en FRANCE pour être précis, et je suis furieux du comportement de ce FAI, voir Post précédent .

Je me suis rendu à leur Agence Locale et fait la queue pendant de tres longs 1/4 d'heure, pour m'entendre dire qu'un Tech...passerait contrôler In Situ la qualité du débit, point de Tech.... le Vendredi entre 10 et 12 h; 

Samedi rebelote cette fois le Tech...devait passer Saamedi dans la journée, au plus tard Lundi, toujours pas de Tech, pas d'excuses ( T )

Je rappelle que mes Posts, ma Lettre Recommandée avec AR sont restés sans Echos .

Un Superbe Panneau placé à l'entrée de l'Agence Locale vante le fait que NUMERICABLE est classé 1° des FAI, il oublie de dire que c'est en Région PARISIENNE .

Ce matin et je ne sais pour combien de temps je peux Poster, peut être tout à l'heure il ne me sera plus possible et cela dure depuis 15 Jours .

Tirez en les conclusions que vous voudrez .

Merçi NUMERICABLE la courtoisie de vous etouffera pas .   

R.A


----------

